# Searching for famous children photographers



## freddyfries (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi there,

I'm just starting out in the photography business and have decided to specialize in children's photography. I thought a good place to start with would be looking up famous or renowned children's photographers and see what they have been doing, unfortunately I have not been able to find many. The ones that I come across regularly (which I hasten to say are not particularly the direction that I would like to go in) are 

[SIZE=-1]www.linnealenkus.com/
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]www.*anne**geddes*.com[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]and

http://www.vikorensteinphotography.com

Does any one have any other tips? [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Or good sources of Children's portraiture?
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Thanks



[/SIZE]


----------



## deanimator (Jun 25, 2007)

Well, Anne Geddes is worth millions as a result of her style...and marketing expert husband!

In other words, note the importance of marketing.


----------



## freddyfries (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks deanimator - I am all too aware of the marketing aspect of it. I have read Vik Orenstein's book on the subject amongst a pile of others. I guess that is part of it. I was hoping to find out who the "top - Childrens photographers" are; those who get to photograph those top assignments, do the well paid jobs, etc


----------



## craig (Jun 26, 2007)

Check out the work of Lewis Carroll.

Love & Bass.


----------



## JIP (Jun 26, 2007)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=childrens+photographers

This might be a place to start.


----------



## freddyfries (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks there are some interesting links in there and some great pictures. What I was really trying to find out who are the most famous or renowned Children's photographers, who do the pictures for Gap kids, Benetton, H&M kids and the other wealth of advertising with contains kids? In Google I find plenty of studios that feature children's photography though these tend to be focussed on selling images to families rather than advertising, which is  what I would be interested in. Any ideas?


----------



## EJBPhoto (Jul 1, 2007)

Audrey Woulard shoots for Ford models and Pottery barn- www.audreywoulard.com.  

Here are a couple others that do commercial childrens photography:

http://www.stephanierausser.com/

http://www.katepowers.com/

http://www.thayerphoto.com/

Those are some of my faves


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jul 2, 2007)

There's very few children's photographers that are really famous. It's not a genre _per se_, but rather falls into portrait work, or model shooting. 

As a father, I particularly enjoy Jill Greenberg's work.


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 2, 2007)

My personal favorite... Tina Wilson. Her workshops are the best. Some shooting but the real value is from her comprehensive business advice. A must have for portrait photographers. See her at CPW in 2008


----------



## AprilRamone (Jul 3, 2007)

Iron Flatline said:


> There's very few children's photographers that are really famous. It's not a genre _per se_, but rather falls into portrait work, or model shooting.
> 
> As a father, I particularly enjoy Jill Greenberg's work.


 
Nice.  Checked out the link for Jill Greenberg.  I always want to include a few photos in the session when the child is just being a child like this, but it seems that very rarely I get a positive response!  I guess most parents would rather just have those smiley ones


----------



## freddyfries (Jul 4, 2007)

I love these forums, I really do. I have been searching around and googling left right and center and would never have come up with these photographers. They are great. I really have some material to review now. Its interesting that it is not a genre per se, rather part of general "Lifestyle" photography. My experience of photographing kids is that it is one of the more challenging and unpredictable areas of photography. If anyone has any further favorites, please don`t hesitate to add them. Thanks again


----------



## EJBPhoto (Jul 4, 2007)

The work of Loretta Lux is incredible, to me.  Its a little morbid, definitely unsettling, but so distinct.  She does more of a fine art, but is surely an inspiration for thinking outside of the box creativity wise.

http://www.lorettalux.de/


----------



## craig (Jul 5, 2007)

The Loretta Lux link is very refreshing. I love it.

Love & Bass


----------

